# Endless Demo R35 GTR In London (Video-Shoot)



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Good Afternoon Everyone,


Here at F1 Prestige Group we are proud to present all the way from the land of the Rising Sun to the streets of London... The legendary Endless Demo Nissan R35 GTR. 

We have made this video to demonstrate the biography of this phenomenal Endless Demo R35 GTR from its birth in Japan to it's new life here in the Streets of London. 

A lot of time, effort and thoughts have gone into producing this amazing video and we hope you all enjoy it. The video-shoot at Santa Pod Jap-Show Finals will be coming soon. We will update you all once its live on Youtube. Please share this video with friends, family and other GTR fanatics. 

Please click the link below to watch the full video. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQJ3sVoJNp0



Kind Regards

Ricky


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

My favourite 35.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

What A BEAST, looking forward to the Santa Pod videos!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Love it. Great video. And what a car a real masterpiece


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Love this car well done guys.

Great vid!!!


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 also my favourite R35 

Az


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

A complete package, love the front bumper.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice bit of editing.

Not sure if I like this or the gold Top Secret car more (also in the UK) but both clearly well modified R35s.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

For sale or a Keeper ?


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

BAZGTR530 said:


> For sale or a Keeper ?



To be honest Baz not at the moment, This is for keeps, Only way will sell this beast is if we find something even better, Much better. Don't think that will be anytime soon.


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

CT17 said:


> Nice bit of editing.
> 
> Not sure if I like this or the gold Top Secret car more (also in the UK) but both clearly well modified R35s.


This and the Top Secret R35 will be a very good race to watch. Both have incredible spec's and both are famous Demo cars from Japan. That sure would be a epic video


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

F1PRESTIGEGROUP said:


> This and the Top Secret R35 will be a very good race to watch. Both have incredible spec's and both are famous Demo cars from Japan. That sure would be a epic video


Agreed on that they are both great cars but think the Endless and Hosaka will wipe both of them on track, Hosaka was 1.7 seconds a lap quicker than Smokeys Top Secret R35 at Tsukuba Circuit :chuckle:


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

The Endless R35 was only 700HP in 2013, with more weight and similar power to the Hosaka R34 the R35 did well. We haven't seen the video of our R35 on the Tsukuba Race Track, Please attach the link to the video if you can. Now over 900HP it's a different story


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

F1PRESTIGEGROUP said:


> The Endless R35 was only 700HP in 2013, with more weight and similar power to the Hosaka R34 the R35 did well. We haven't seen the video of our R35 on the Tsukuba Race Track, Please attach the link to the video if you can. Now over 900HP it's a different story


R35 Track Battle (Not Youre R35 Smokeys)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A6MHHSt4tRk


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

BAZGTR530 said:


> R35 Track Battle
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A6MHHSt4tRk


Just saw your previous message that you meant the Hosaka R34 beat the TS R35 by 1.7 seconds at Tsukuba Race Circuit and not the Endless R35. Was thinking whilst watching the video where's the Endless R35.


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

F1PRESTIGEGROUP said:


> Just saw your previous message that you meant the Hosaka R34 beat the TS R35 by 1.7 seconds at Tsukuba Race Circuit and not the Endless R35. Was thinking whilst watching the video where's the Endless R35.


The Endless wasn't there because it's in your Garage :chuckle:

Think the R34's would have still wiped the 35's


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

BAZGTR530 said:


> The Endless wasn't there because it's in your Garage :chuckle:
> 
> Think the R34's would have still wiped the 35's


Possibly yes as it's getting better lap times. On a small track like Tsukuba 600hp to 700hp is perfect. These big powered R35's can't put the power down and aren't being driven at full potential. A track like Fuji Speedway is were the R35's belong.


----------



## Pwizzzle (Dec 4, 2015)

Mental


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

brilliant vid guys, i saw this car in person and it looked very nice indeed


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

bhp said:


> brilliant vid guys, i saw this car in person and it looked very nice indeed


Thanks Rab for the kind words, Happy you enjoyed the video.


----------



## louis110 (Sep 16, 2007)

What an awesome video. The colour of the car looks just perfect on the cityscape.


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

*Endless R35 GTR At Santa Pod Jap Show Finals 2015*

Hi Guys,

We have now completed the video of the Legendary Endless R35 GTR tearing up the Drag Strip at Santa Pod Jap Show Finals 2015. The event was awesome and it sure was a pleasure meeting some old and new faces from this great forum. We was failry lucky it didn't rain however it was cold and the strip was slighly damp from the night before. 

Please click the link below to watch the video...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XS1Qvy7tvK8

We hope that we can reach that 9 seconds quarter mile time soon in 2016. All we can say is that the car performed astonishingly that day and from what we can remember it was the fastest R35 GTR on street tyres and full weight. It's a complete animal and as a street GTR it's just perfect. A lot of time, efforts and thoughts have gone into producing this video, We hope you all enjoyed watching it. 


Many Thanks

Ricky


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

What a 35 :bowdown1:


----------



## rally-tec (Feb 17, 2007)

That is a tool to have machine!!!


----------



## F1PRESTIGEGROUP (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks Guys for all the positive comments. We will be making few more video's in the new year once the weather becomes better and update you all once it's live on Youtube.


----------

